# MArtin Saber Bow piece



## crakalakin (Oct 1, 2008)

I Just bought a new Martin Saber and accidentally broke that little white piece that holds the two strings together(i dont know what it is called)

Does anyone know where i can get a new one?


----------



## crakalakin (Oct 1, 2008)

Please!!!


----------



## bowinchester (Aug 31, 2008)

i think you are talking about the cable slide. you can get an aftermarket one at any scheeels, gander, cabelas, ect. these after market ones are supposed to be better in one way or another but they will replace your boken one.


----------

